# Antirrobo para coche



## MAK (Ene 30, 2007)

hola estoy fabricandome con unos reles un cortacorrientes del motor de arranque y de la bomba de inyeccion. El pero a llegado cuando la actibacion de esos reles, yo la pensaba hacer mediante un jak y un rele de 6v pero pensando que si el caco me encuentra o me ve la conexion me lo puente con un simple cable y me arranque el coche.

¿Alguien sabe hacer algo facil para que solo se pueda meter el jak que yo tengo, me han comentado que con unas resistencias pero el que me lo a dicho tampoco lo sabia bien como hacerlo?


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola MAX:
Busca en el foro Arrancar coche mediante teclado numérico.Con los contactos auxiliares del Relé puedes hacer lo que te interese.
Un saludo.


----------

